# Noreve Passion Vintage Arrived - Pictures!



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My Passion Vintage Noreve cover arrived! 

I really like it. I did the hold over a bed and shake test and the Kindle is secure. The leather feels very soft.

It does not match the color on the Noreve website, but I am happy with it.

I haven't had much time with it yet, but I think this is the best cover for me.

The color on the pictures isn't accurate, the cover is not as orangey.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh I really hope you can get your photos up, I have wanted that color for sooooo long!
Pics pretty please


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Figured the pictures out.  Sorry they are so large, I've never done this before.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had the passion vintage for my ipod touch and it didn't look much like yours. I think I would have liked it better. Mine was truly the "vintage" and looked like it had been used and abused for years. I did love the feel of it though. 

If Noreve decides to do a version without the wallet inside, I'd buy one.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Hum, so what color would you say it is, sort of a cranberry red?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had the passion vintage for my ipod touch and it didn't look much like yours. I think I would have liked it better. Mine was truly the "vintage" and looked like it had been used and abused for years. I did love the feel of it though.
> 
> If Noreve decides to do a version without the wallet inside, I'd buy one.


I wish the odds were better on getting one without the flaws like this one, but realistically, they start to look beat up so fast, I'm not certain it's an advantage to get one that's this pristine. But the feel of the sueded leather is so nice. Haven't found another cover that I've liked the feel of as well as my Sandy Vintage.

And I SO wish they'd do one without the wallet. Of course, then I'd have more than one..... LOL


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think it is pretty close to a cranberry red. I like the color, it is really nice in person



luvmy4brats said:


> I had the passion vintage for my ipod touch and it didn't look much like yours. I think I would have liked it better. Mine was truly the "vintage" and looked like it had been used and abused for years. I did love the feel of it though.


I saw your iPod pictures shortly after I ordered it. It took over a month to arrive and I was on pins and needles the entire time because I had no idea how it was going to turn out. It is funny because I don't want to beat it up, which is the entire point of the vintage line.

It would be great if these were in stores so people can seen and compare the colors and leathers. I like all the vintage colors, and I'm not sure which one I would have picked if I had a chance to see them all.

I am so happy it is here!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!  Still waiting patiently for my baby blue!  Yours is very pretty!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

When I originally ordered my Passion Vintage DX cover, I asked for one with less distressing.  Mine looked very much like the one pictured above.  I ended up selling it a few days later to someone here on KindleBoards, because I was spending all my time washing my hands before touching the cover.  It was driving me crazy to try and not mess up the cover.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Gwennie you'll love it!  When I ordered (March 9th) the colors in stock were black, beige and baby blue.  

Luvshihtzu, sorry you sold it.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new cover.  I've been considering the pink, but I'm waiting for the member who purchased this color to receives hers and hopefully post pictures.  How was your packaged?  Just wondering if they've improved  their packaging yet as they had indicated they would.  Enjoy!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty, congratulations!  I just ordered the brown....can't wait to get it!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Michelle, I'm so glad you like the color, I know you were concerned; thanks for the pics; it looks really pretty!!
It goes nicely with the Library Skin, too.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for the pictures...it's beautiful!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> When I originally ordered my Passion Vintage DX cover, I asked for one with less distressing. Mine looked very much like the one pictured above. I ended up selling it a few days later to someone here on KindleBoards, because I was spending all my time washing my hands before touching the cover. It was driving me crazy to try and not mess up the cover.


Just so everyone knows that there are options that don't require selling off your cover. :



I use something similar to this on the Sandy Vintage--should probably be reapplied every six months or so to prevent staining. I never wash my hands just to pick up my Kindle.

(Link is more for reference than purchase, as price + shipping is way too high--should be around $4 a can in your local Target/Walmart/etc.)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Classy.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

The packaging is the same as what we have seen recently: the cover is in a thin cardbox which is in a UPS non-padded bag. My box looked rather beat up but fortunately the cover was fine.

Lizziebeth, I think the pink is really nice. Casescoop has pictures and videos of Noreve products other than Kindle which helps seeing the different leathers and colors.

Here is one on uTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlg0ORMXq7M&feature=player_embedded

I came very close to ordering pink for my second Noreve case, but I ordered Purple. 

I've been eyeing that one for awhile and with the Kindle Board code broke down and bought it. I just got the confirmation, so you need to order only black with it.


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I really Love your new cover!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

very nice


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

You convinced me.  I just ordered a Noreve case in light purple also.  I have been eyeing it for a while - but the kindle board coupon code really made a huge difference ($27) in price....  Now I just have to be patient enough to wait for it


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

You'll love it!

I am so thankful for everyone on this wonderful board.  I read a lot of reviews and comments of all types of covers and was able to narrow it down to one I really am glad that I bought.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I was looking at the noreve Passion vintage too but now that I've seen your pics I'm not so sure anymore... I really like the color shown on their website but in the pics you posted I see a totally different colour!
Would you mind trying to get some pics for me that show how it really looks? Because you said that it would not look that orange in real. I would really appreciate that. 
And another question: I heard from a lot of people that the colors on the website and the real color differs a lot. If I really don't like the color in real, is there a possibility to send the cover back? Because it's like a custom order I believe there isn't, am I right?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I can't remember is the top are by the sleep switch exposed by the noreve or is there protection of any sort for that area?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll take some more pictures of it today or tomorrow.  

You are correct, custom orders can not be returned.

Misty, there is easy access to the sleep switch, a rail is about an inch away from it.  There are pictures of the rails in various threads; in the for sale section I have pictures of the top, bottom and side in the Ambition Ebony thread and you can see the rails there.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

In terms of protecting the kindle how would you rate the Noreve


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I love that color!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Luna, I just tried to take more pictures and my camera batteries are so low I couldn't snap one.  

Misty, Noreve is the only cover I've had so I can't compare it to others.  I've heard of Kindles being dropped in Noreve cases and not being damaged.  I like that the cover can be securely closed when not reading and that (of course) gives the screen more protection than a cover that doesn't securely close.  The corners on the right side I believe are the most vulnerable.  I have finally started taking my Kindle out of the house in the Noreve Ambition Ebony (don't want to scuff up the Passion Vintage) and I figure if it falls onto a corner the Kindle is under warranty.  

I think the Oberons offer the most protection, but the trade off is that they are heavier than the Noreves.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Luna, I just tried to take more pictures and my camera batteries are so low I couldn't snap one.
> 
> Misty, Noreve is the only cover I've had so I can't compare it to others. I've heard of Kindles being dropped in Noreve cases and not being damaged. I like that the cover can be securely closed when not reading and that (of course) gives the screen more protection than a cover that doesn't securely close. The corners on the right side I believe are the most vulnerable. I have finally started taking my Kindle out of the house in the Noreve Ambition Ebony (don't want to scuff up the Passion Vintage) and I figure if it falls onto a corner the Kindle is under warranty.
> 
> I think the Oberons offer the most protection, but the Ttrade off is that they are heavier than the Noreves.


thx for answering sorry if my question bothered you


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Misty, your welcome; your question didn't bother me at all.  If you have any more, ask away.


----------

